# Need help creating an update.zip to change audio files



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a definite noob when it comes to this stuff. What I would like to do is make an update.zip that install my own files for audio, which would replace the files that is located @ system/media/audio

I used a small script called update.zip packager, but CWR is saying that Amend scripts are no longer supported and that I would need to use Edify scripts.

I would really appreciate if someone can be patient enough to walk me through on how to make this possible? Any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Download this: http://tetradsoftware.com/android/index.php?dir=&file=RootzWikiUpdate.zip

Navigate inside the system folder. Delete the folders "app", and "framework"

While still inside the "system" folder, made a folder called "media", and then within that folder make a folder called "audio". And then put all your files and such, into wherever you want to go.

And then bam you're done. Although the update.zip script is going to look like this:








Change it to whatever you want though.


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.

I appreciate it

EDIT* Worked great! Thanks again.


----------

